# Spyglass Stand - Walnut/Brass



## underdog (Jan 2, 2007)

A request from the oldest son to display his spyglass:











Inspired by JR Beall's Kaleidoscope stands for his HG Wells model.

The yoke really had me stumped for a couple of days. Free hand shaping/sanding of a "Y" shaped piece of walnut that is symetrical is harder than you think...
but it all finally came together and I went down to the local Box store and bought the hardware.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 2, 2007)

All I can say is "SUPERB".  Very detailed, without overdoing it.  I'm not only impressed, but I'm jealous too.  Wow!  The fact that you put it together without a commercial pattern is awesome.
Rob


----------



## Thumbs (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow!  Impressive and nicely done!  Lot of intricate fitting, it does look like something from the Victorian era!  I like it!


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Really nice work!


----------



## underdog (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks guys...

I was wishing I knew a little more about that "intricate fitting" when I made the box joint on the yoke base and the yoke. I don't have any shoulder planes or dovetail saws... Bandsaw, pocket knife and sandpaper...[xx(]


----------



## woodwish (Jan 2, 2007)

Very impressive.  I like that spyglass, and looks like you found the perfect way to disply it.  I have made some bigger/nicer k'scopes and have been thinking about making something similar.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 2, 2007)

Great work Jim!! it really shows your skills![]


----------



## pete00 (Jan 3, 2007)

super !!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by underdog_
> <br />Thanks guys...
> 
> I was wishing I knew a little more about that "intricate fitting" when I made the box joint on the yoke base and the yoke. I don't have any shoulder planes or dovetail saws... Bandsaw, pocket knife and sandpaper...[xx(]



No lathe? [:0]
Well done, an instant family heirloom.


----------



## underdog (Jan 3, 2007)

[:I] Well yeah.. Of course there's a lathe. But the Yoke and yoke base are not turned...

Funny you...[]


----------

